# My new creations



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

30x60 inside, I shouldn't have any problems with space now. Simple yet practicle. Needs rod locks, cutting board and caps for the front rod holders. During fab I grabbed the wrong size tube for the 2 front holders, they won't hold my larger Tica's because the butt caps are to large. They will serve as a flag and cutting board holder.


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

I had some extra tube laying around so I played around with a rear rack, this ones 30x17 inside. Not sure what I'm going to do with this one. So what do you think?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Some very nice work.

You can always replace the Tice butts with the smaller replacement butts and poof there ya go, cheap and simple fix.


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

good idea shooter, I need to stop by RDT anyway.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Another rack-fabricator is born!!! 

Git'r done!!!


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Strip'a,


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Looks good.


----------

